# Custom Built Vertical Propane Smoker



## sqwib (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a new project I am working on and have a ton of questions, look at the pic to get an idea on what I want to do and read on and please add as much input as you can.
I was going to make a stick burner, but really like how easy the GOSM's are to use and control.







Never got an "A" in art.
Anyway what I am trying to do here is design it similar to my GOSM.

I want to have it down on paper and roll it around in my head before I start

Supplies
1) 90 gallon tank Dimensions are 24" diameter by 54" long
2) 1" x 1/8" flatsteel
3) 6 hinges
4) Handles, not sure what to do here
5) 5" black pipe 3 pieces at 4" each
6) burner, valve and hose,not sure of the BTU rating










7) angle iron or something to rest the racks on
8) 6 racks  18.5" in diameter $11.99 Each at Ace Hardware





9) 10-12" Cast Iron Dutch Oven Or Frying Pan For Wood
11) 14-16" Water Pan
12) 3 digital thermometers



Questions
1) The GOSM is a 13,000 BTU burner I believe, what size burner should I use?
2) should I design the airflow similar to the GOSM (draws air from underneath like a chimney), or should I put the side vents in?
3) should I mimic the height of the water pan and chip pan like the GOSM
4) How big should I make the opening, I would like to slide the grates out, but at the same time really don't want to make the door that huge, I was hoping to make the door 1/3rd of the diameter.
5) any suggestions for the legs
6) ans suggestions on how to do the shelf brackets
7) for the racks does anyone know where to get expanded steel
8) should I add something for Thermal Mass, I was thinking of a second pan underneath the water pan of sand
9) should I seal the door with the following


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 9, 2009)

First of all I's like to say go for it on biulding your smoker. Secondly, you mentioned modeling it after your GOSM, which model GOSM are you reffereing to?


----------



## sqwib (Dec 9, 2009)

The model # is a 3405GW
its 16" wide x 12" deep by 42" high IIRC


----------



## justpassingthru (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey SQWIB,

That's a good idea you have there, however GOSM's are rectangular boxes, could you be thinking about a Weber Smokey Mountain or some other bullet type smoker, or are you using what you have on hand to build with?

I'll give you my ideas for some of your questions:

1. Contact Tejas Smokers, they sell burners and equipment, they can probably help you with what size to use.
2. You will need combustion air for the propane burner, one thing to consider is if you drill holes on the bottom grease will run out of the holes, if you drill them on the sides you might want to protect them so that the wind won't blow out the burner.
4. I don't know how you could build rails in a round tank that would allow the grates to slide out without them being retractable. You don't show the top being removable, so the door opening will have to be big enough to slide the grates out, ...or make the top removable.
5. Black pipe cut on a slight angle and welded to the bottom.
6. Depends on if you decide to make them slide out or cut the top and make it removable.
9. That should work fine.

Now, after all of that, why not think about turning the tank horizontal, build your burner out of black pipe, IMHO that would solve the grate and door problem.

These are just my ideas, I'm certain someone has others that are better, whatever you decide have fun and post pics,

Gene


----------



## sqwib (Dec 9, 2009)

Was using the GOSM as a guide as far as a vertical smoker although my GOSM is rectangle and the new on will be Cylindrical.

I wanted to go horizontal but was scared off by all the info I read about stick burners, mainly the size the firebox would need to be 1/3rd the size of the smoke chamber this was was an obstacle I could not overcome.
I do have an 11 gallon compressor but was afraid that would have been too small.

Justpassing you however have rekindled my interest in the horizontal, but what do you mean by "Build your burner out of black pipe"?

I had it all figured out except for the firebox.
Is there a way to do this as a Propane Horizontal Smoker?


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 9, 2009)

squib 
  Nice idea!   Iwas digging through an old thread and found this pic. I tought it might help you.

Attachment 23308

Later SOB


----------



## sqwib (Dec 9, 2009)

I s that yours, I need some more info


----------



## justpassingthru (Dec 9, 2009)

No fire box, you build a burner out of black pipe that is placed under a deflector shield to eliminate grease flare ups in the bottom of the tank.

Google 'black pipe propane burner' open the 'Weld Talk Message Board and Online Forum - Hobart Welders', that will direct you to a step-by-step thread by boykjo that hows you how to build them correctly, he's close to you in Raleigh N.C..

Gene


----------



## sqwib (Dec 10, 2009)

If I used the black pipe, wouldn't it be just like a grill? Where would you put the wood chips and water pan?


----------



## justpassingthru (Dec 10, 2009)

On a grill there are many small holes which gives more flame and that enables them to cook at high temps, on a black pipe burner there aren’t near as many openings as a grill, hence lower BTU’s, I suggest you take a look at the welding site, he has posted pics of the burner burning, not much flame, certainly much less than a grill.

  Wood chunks, weld a box out of 3 inch plate on top of the deflector and you would have a box for them. (Personally I would build a smoke generator, ...if you can build this smoker you can build a smoke generator.)

  Water pan, I not so sure you need one, I think I read some where that propane burning produces moisture.  I believe, I could be wrong on this, but the water pans in the thin walled bullet smokers are mainly used for a heat sink (people fill them with sand or a clay saucer), if you build a deflector plate out of 3/8 inch material 6 inches wide that covered the length of the burner that would make a good heat sink, …have it bent at a slight angle so that the grease runs off and you have a tuning plate.

  Gene


----------



## sqwib (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone I decided on the horizontal but am installing pipeburners, check out the Frankensmoker in my signature


----------

